# Exchange Server

## DArtagnan

Anyone knows how can i connect to Exchange Server from Gentoo to get all e-mails and calendar content?

Thanks

----------

## mb

hi...

imho ximian has a plugin for evolution... but it's non-free...

http://www.ximian.com/about_us/press_center/press_releases/connector_launch.html

#mb

----------

## DArtagnan

Linux is more and more like MS....too bad

----------

## klieber

I'm not sure about calendar content, but you can certainly retrieve email via IMAP and/or POP3.

There's also Outlook Web Access (OWA)

--kurt

----------

## taskara

kde 3.1's calendar program can now connect to exchange servers

----------

## krusty_ar

more support for exchange (actually kgroupware) will come in 3.2

if you rule the fate of the exchange server you should take a look at this

----------

## pjp

The February 2003 issue of Linux Journal has an article on replacing Exchange.

----------

## acidreign

I dont know if anyone could get a working solution, or even replicate their solution.  I couldnt find any information on it.. rather they told use more about the theory of exchange, rather than how to replicate or replace it.

----------

## green sun

 *taskara wrote:*   

> kde 3.1's calendar program can now connect to exchange servers

 

Actually, only Exchange 2000. Unfortunately, it does not connect to Exchange 5.5 (as of yet)

----------

